# Врачи-рвачи?



## Pavel90 (19 Июл 2015)

Тэн написал(а):


> Очень прошу ..подскажите что делать дальше.И что это может быть?Немеет ухо...иногда и второе начинает,шу м в ушах...немеет затылок..


По поводу наивности. В таком состоянии, какое сейчас у вас, Тэн, вам будет очень легко что то внушить, впарить. Отправить на кучу ненужных исследований, которые вы также провели.

Так же по тексту чувствую, что вы себя ощущаете как рыба, бьющаяся на льду. Без воды. И просящая хоть что то сделать с собой. В таком состоянии вы идеальная добыча частных неврологов, психотерапевтов, которые весьма хотят получить ваши денежки. На себе все это ощутил. Знаю прекрасно. Зато многие врачи, которые берут за прием по 2000-3000 р за прием, который в итоге ничего не дает - тоже прекрасно это знают.

Потом удивляет люлюкание неврологов. "Ох что же вы такой нервный. Лечите нервы! Пейте успокоительное"

Да емае, найдите метод устранения физического недуга в виде компрессий в шейном отделе. И человек не будет таким нервным

Да и форум этот замешан на бизнесе. На боли людей. Вон сколько рекламы клиник. Не факт, что эта клиника поможет. Но человек идет, страдает.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2015)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Да и форум этот замешан на бизнесе. На боли людей. Вон сколько рекламы клиник. Не факт, что эта клиника поможет. Но человек идет, страдает.


На форуме каждый пациент получает профессиональную консультацию врачей совершенно бесплатно.
Поясняю, если Вы ещё не поняли этого сами.
По поводу выбора клиники или врача.
У каждого человека есть право выбора.
Каждый осуществляет своё право самостоятельно.


----------



## Pavel90 (19 Июл 2015)

Медицина, особенно неврология - единственная отрасль, где человек отдав кучу денег за нужные и ненужные услуги - может в итоге не получить даже 5% улучшения состояния. 

Перенесём все это на авто тему. Мастер ну никак не смог починить движок в авто. Оно также барахлит. Но деньги всё равно взял. Такого в авто бизнес не бывает. В Медицине - пожалуйста! 

Когда медицина перейдет на схему: лечение - положительный результат - деньги. Только тогда все врачи будут стараться оооооочень сильно помочь пациенту. 

А в данный момент - деньги пациентом уплачены заранее. Да и мотивации у врача шевелить одним местом не будет. Смысл? Если все уже оплачено. Не помогает лечение? Ну не знай. Идите дальше, я с вас деньги уже взял.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2015)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Медицина, особенно неврология - единственная отрасль, где человек отдав кучу денег за нужные и ненужные услуги - может в итоге не получить даже 5% улучшения состояния.
> 
> Перенесём все это на авто тему. Мастер ну никак не смог починить движок в авто. Оно также барахлит. Но деньги всё равно взял. Такого в авто бизнес не бывает. В Медицине - пожалуйста!


Хотите поговорить об этом?
Тогда, пожалуйста, здесь, а не в профильной теме.

А по поводу Ваших сравнений хочу сказать только то, что человек - не бездушная машина.
И, в отличие от техники, человек может и должен сам прилагать усилия для достижения результата того же лечения.
Про нужные и ненужные услуги скажу опять же о праве выбора каждого.


----------



## Pavel90 (19 Июл 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Хотите поговорить об этом?
> Тогда, пожалуйста, здесь, а не в профильной теме.
> 
> А по поводу Ваших сравнений хочу сказать только то, что человек - не бездушная машина.
> ...



Простой статистический человек на учился на медика. Ему, если по уму, не надо заморачиваться в названиях позвонков с1, с2 и прочее. Все это должно быть в компетенции врача.

Человек хочет себе помочь, но он не медик. Он не знает как.

Как у нас в России? В итоге каждый больной становится сам себе врачем. Изучая всю эту медицинскую литературу по причине НЕЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ лечения.

Дать пример? Когда начались мои проблемы, наш местный невролог даже не удосужилась направить меня на рентген шейного отдела. Но с удовольствием выписала всякой гадости, от которой потом болел живот. Потом в итоге я сам допер сделать рентген шеи. Изучив нужную литературу. Вопрос, я где-то врач, мне это надо? Зачем тогда учат их.

Я за этот год таких миксов ощущений в голове ощутил. И все почему? Потому что полгода не знал, в чём проблема. И никто из врачей местных не хотел разобраться.  Потом временно переквалицировался в "медика". И уже потихоньку сам нашел причину своих проблем. Потом врачи только это подтвердили. "Надо же! Точно, у вас оказывается тут пережим идет. А что ж мы не догадались."

На вопрос - как это лечить. Не знают. "Отлично просто"


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2015)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Простой статистический человек на учился на медика. Ему, если по уму, не надо заморачиваться в названиях позвонков с1, с2 и прочее. Все это должно быть в компетенции врача.
> 
> Человек хочет себе помочь, но он не медик. Он не знает как.
> 
> Как у нас в России? В итоге каждый больной становится сам себе врачем. Изучая всю эту медицинскую литературу по причине НЕЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ лечения.


Я сама сталкивалась с подобным отношением, обращаясь к врачам по месту жительства.
Там вообще не знали, как меня лечить и реабилитировать.
Именно поэтому я пришла на этот форум.
Здесь равнодушных врачей не было.
А уж корыстных интересов и вовсе никто не проявлял.

А почему Вы платите за лечение авансом, заранее?


----------



## Pavel90 (19 Июл 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Я сама сталкивалась с подобным отношением, обращаясь к врачам по месту жительства.
> Там вообще не знали, как меня лечить и реабилитировать.
> Именно поэтому я пришла на этот форум.
> Здесь равнодушных врачей не было.
> ...


А как еще? Может не так поняли. Вы пришли на прием к врачу. Заранее проплатили в кассу деньги. А уже потом с ним беседуете. Тут понимаете, мотивации у любого человека уже не будет. Все оплачено заранее, так зачем напрягать мозг. Смотреть вдумчиво рентген. Показать клиенту, простите, пациенту проблемное место в шейном отделе. Нет, никто это не делает. Я уважаю врачей этого форума. Здесь единственные, кто смотрит на шею. Особенно доктор AIR. С удовольствием бы полечился у него.

Модератор: сообщения автора темы и комментарии докторов перенесены в профильную тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23592/


----------

